# 2018 chevy cruze thermostat (help)



## kennyroberts1306 (11 mo ago)

i am a youtube mechanic so bare with me
im replacing a thermostat in a 2018 chevy cruze lt 1.4L and i cant find anything on a 2018 thermostat in trying to find the location of it but all i can find is 2016 and older models where the thermostat is on the left side of the engine but i oculdnt locate it on the newer model and cant find any refrences for the newer so if anyone can offer any guidance that would be great


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Anything 2016 to 2019 is the second generation.

So any motor. It's all the same.

1.4 direct injection

2016 is also the first generation. 2016 - 2011. Don't know why they made both flavors for 2016.


----------



## kennyroberts1306 (11 mo ago)

snowwy66 said:


> Anything 2016 to 2019 is the second generation.
> 
> So any motor. It's all the same.
> 
> ...


 will that put it on the left or right side of the motor?


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

I didn't know the cruze had a 1.4 litre diesel. Opps. 😅


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I have no idea. I haven't had to worry about it yet.
Oil is the only thing I've seen under my hood. 

Follow the top radiator hose. From the radiator to engine.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's on the front of the water pump.




















If you are replacing because the car doesn't make heat at idle or loses heat while idling in cold temperatures, this is 100% normal for these cars - it's a tiny motor that makes heat while working, not while idling.


----------

